# Is this cheapest campsite & beer in UK



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Pitched up at croft on tees wmc campsite 4miles south of darlington
Pitch with electric hookup £4a night john smiths smooth £1.30 pint
other drinks similar.
3rd friday in the month rock & roll dancing also country & western weekend at other time in month


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

(Mod Note.
I was very tempted to delete the above post . . . but not before I had made a note of it. 8) 8)  

Selfish?? - who me?? 8O 8O 8O )

It has to be a contender Rocky, and thanks for the info.   

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

rocky58 said:


> Pitched up at croft on tees wmc campsite 4miles south of darlington
> Pitch with electric hookup £4a night john smiths smooth £1.30 pint
> other drinks similar.
> 3rd friday in the month rock & roll dancing also country & western weekend at other time in month


And they still make a profit.

steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rocky58 said:


> Pitched up at croft on tees wmc campsite 4miles south of darlington
> Pitch with electric hookup £4a night john smiths smooth £1.30 pint
> other drinks similar.
> 3rd friday in the month rock & roll dancing also country & western weekend at other time in month


Is there room for a rally there :lol: more details please rocky

Jacquie


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

First went here with motorcarvanners rally.Must be about 50hookups
hard standing and 2 football pitches.The guy to contact is keith.He seems to be the steward and seems to run the club


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Full address and telephone number might help rocky and do they have a web site at all?


Jacquie


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

crofts on tees working mens club 01325-720497
Don't know address but at the side of river tees near the bridge only a small village 
croft rock & roll for tickets 01388-663628


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> rocky58 said:
> 
> 
> > Pitched up at croft on tees wmc campsite 4miles south of darlington
> ...


 put me down for the rally please. regards chris


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

another place for rally is Redcar rugby union club £3.50 a night no elec.Lots of space beer about £2.30 a pint
Contact listed in C&CC book
beach 2mins away


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi us to :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Do they sell Guiness ?

Loddy


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Now thats a result


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Put Me Down For Rally...


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

reply to Loddy
Guiness £2 a pint


----------

